# Gestreamte Videos aufnehmen



## nicok (9. April 2008)

Hi,


ich hab folgendes Video:

http://www.enbw.com/content/de/impu...sionid=C1ECB8A6CD2029A7D81D8E51C4CAC7AA.nbw04

Ich muss es auf meinen PC speichern, für ein Schulreferat.
Da der PC dort kein Internet hab muss ich es auf einen Stick kopieren.

Weiß jemand wie das geht?
Bzw kennt jemand so ein Tool..


----------



## chmee (9. April 2008)

http://www.downloadhelper.net/

Ist ein AddIn für Firefox und bietet Dir den Download der auf der Seite gezeigten Videos und Sounds an. Funktioniert fast immer, in diesem Fall auch..

mfg chmee


----------

